# Haut-parleur externe ne fonctionnent plus.



## bidet5 (21 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'appelle Alexandre je viens d'arriver sur le forum et j'ai un mac depuis quelques mois seulement (jusqu'à mnt j'avais un PC).

Mon problème est que depuis cet après-midi mon ordinateur ne diffuse la musique que par les haut-parleurs intégrées et non plus par le biais de ma chaîne hi-fi que j'avais branché sur l'ordi via la sortie disponible dérrière mon Mac (ce n'est pas la sorti pour le casque, mais celle juste à côté).

Je précise bien que jusqu'à cette après-midi ça marchait très bien... Je suis allé dans "préférences systèmes" -> "son" -> "sortie" et il 'y a que les hauts-parleurs internes d'affichés.

Ce ne sont pas les hauts-parleurs qui ne fonctionnent pas puisque lorsque je branche et débranche la prise qui va sur l'ordi, les hauts-parleurs émettent cette sorte de grésillement qu'il y a quand on les branche et surtout parce-que ma chaîne hi-fi marche toujours très bien lorsque je l'utilise autrement.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse 



P.S : Deuxième petite précision qui je l'espère n'aura pas d'importance, cette après-midi en surfant l'ordi a commencé à buger : 

-il fermait toutes les fenêtres safari ouvertes lorsqu'on cliquait sur la "croix" d'une seule

-la souris ne marchait plus correctement (exemple : il fallait maintenir le clic gauche de la souris sur un icône du dock, pour pouvoir accèder au menu qui s'affiche lorsque l'on appuie normalement sur le clic droit, et finalement sélectionner ouvrir.)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2009)

bonjour

deux choses

-coté son 
voir les fils là dessus ( tu n'es pas le premier et on a répondu et solutionné avant)
selon materiel , mac et /ou prises HP)  non indiiqués et OS les solutions varient 
et ca peut etre materiel ou un fichier naze

voir preferences systeme son ET l'utilitaire configuration audio midi ET les prises

le mac
comme rien n'est précisé le petit topo usuel

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

*réparation verification du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## bidet5 (22 Mars 2009)

Salut,

Désolé j'avais djà vu ce topic mais c'était pour les hauts-parleurs intégré qui marchaient plus, je pensais pas que ça pouvait aussi s'appliquer dans mon cas...

J'ai fait les 4 premiers points dont tu m'as parlé, rien n'a changé... J'aimerais donc juste savoir où est l'aide dont tu parles pour Onyx.

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2009)

pas compris
des fils sur le son y en a des dizaines

et onyx  je n'ai fait que le mentionner

voir le site du developpeur ( et son forum) ou le fil central  qu'il a sur Macg ( où il intervient)


----------



## bidet5 (22 Mars 2009)

Je sais bien que y en a des dizaines, mais si j'ai posté c'est bien pcq j'ai pas trouvé la réponse....


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2009)

bidet5 a dit:


> Je sais bien que y en a des dizaines, mais si j'ai posté c'est bien pcq j'ai pas trouvé la réponse....



l'usage est de poster à la suite d'un fil existant
ca evite les éparpillements et redites


----------



## bidet5 (22 Mars 2009)

Ok... Mais bon chaque problème a ses spécificités, je n'ai pas trouvé de topic qui me permettrait de résoudre mon problème, alors voilà j'ai préféré en rouvrir un.


----------



## bidet5 (22 Mars 2009)

à part ça si t'as le lien d'un des topics dont tu parles je me jette dessus et je supprime celui-ci, mais je viens de refaire une recherche et je vois tjrs rien qui résolve mon problème...

Bref!  Qu fais-je donc?


----------



## bidet5 (24 Mars 2009)

Aucune idée?


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour





bidet5 a dit:


> -il fermait toutes les fenêtres safari ouvertes lorsqu'on cliquait sur la "croix" d'une seule


Ça m'est arrivé le mois dernier. Pour ma part, après avoir cherché un petit moment, j'ai finalement trouvé que c'était le coin d'un livre qui appuyait en permanence sur l'une des touches Alt du clavier. Oui, j'admets que mon bureau était un peu encombré...


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mars 2009)

bidet5 a dit:


> (ce n'est pas la sorti pour le casque, mais celle juste à côté)


J'imagine que tu parles de l'iMac indiqué dans ton profil. Dans ce cas, la prise juste à côté de la sortie casque est une entrée ligne et non une sortie. Par là on ne risque pas d'entendre grand chose sur la chaîne hifi.


----------



## bidet5 (24 Mars 2009)

Tidiou le débile profond, t'as raison!!! :rateau: 

Me suis planté en rebranchant et quand je réessayais de brancher sur la prise casque j'ai pas dû enfoncé assez la prise jack 

Je pensais pas que la phrase "le bug se trouve généralement entre la souris et le fauteuil" s'appliquerait aussi bien à moi un jour 

Bah merci bien en tout les cas!!! 

(Et pour le clavier je t'asure que rien n'appuyait sur aucune autre touche (mon bureau doit bien être la seule chose bien rangée dans ma chambre)...)


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mars 2009)

bidet5 a dit:


> Bah merci bien en tout les cas!!!


Pas de quoi, on  est ici pour ça.



bidet5 a dit:


> (Et pour le clavier je t'asure que rien n'appuyait sur aucune autre touche (mon bureau doit bien être la seule chose bien rangée dans ma chambre)...)


Peut-être un problème de contact dans le clavier, ou bien un parasite ou un problème logiciel qui a fait «oublier» le relâchement de la touche Alt...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2009)

bidet5 a dit:


> Tidiou le débile profond, t'as raison!!! :rateau:
> 
> Me suis planté en rebranchant et quand je réessayais de brancher sur la prise casque j'ai pas dû enfoncé assez la prise jack
> 
> Je pensais pas que la phrase "le bug se trouve généralement entre la souris et le fauteuil" s'appliquerait aussi bien à moi un jour


hébé

ceci dit t'inquiete pas
on a TOUS fait des erreurs de ce genre, en négligeant  l'évidence pile sous les yeux


----------

